# New halloween music cd out from fearscape studios



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

If you like Nox Arcana & Midnite Synd, then you might like this new cd from fearscape studios. I had bought a mask of theirs (red demon) from another supplier & went to they're website: Fearscape Studios
They have a link to a page to listen to all tracks.The cd is called-GATHERING OF DARKNESS : THE SUMMONING : $12.99 + $3.00 S/H
They also have some pretty cool masks (pricey but good) .


----------



## atl_phx (Aug 18, 2008)

*Good stuff*

Gotta love the name... Gathering of Darkness. Acronym = GOD. Briliant! Good music too... thanks for the post.


----------

